# cheap cnc machine



## Need_Not (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm working on a project and i need a cnc machine that is cheap and won't take more than 3 days to get here.

i feel like it can be cheap because I don't want it to have anything like a laser or cutter. I want to attach something else that I will build.

also can be controlled by an Arduino but not 100% required but would be a huge plus!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Define 'cheap'. It would help to know what you'll be making so you'll get better advice. You may have to buy a used machine to get it in three days, too.


----------



## Need_Not (Aug 28, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Define 'cheap'. It would help to know what you'll be making so you'll get better advice. You may have to buy a used machine to get it in three days, too.


i don't know like I don't want to sound stupid wanting to buy one for like 150 when they are like 300+ but I've seen a few on amazon for $200 but those wont be here for like a week but also they have lasers and stuff which I don't need at all and is just wasted money for me. 

i wouldn't mind building one but Im not sure if that's something easy or hard to do


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, NeedNot - what part of the world are you in ?
Like David asked - what kind of projects will you be needing a CNC for ? any drawings or sketches or sample photos available ?
and why the short lead time ?


----------



## Need_Not (Aug 28, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> welcome to the forum, NeedNot - what part of the world are you in ?
> Like David asked - what kind of projects will you be needing a CNC for ? any drawings or sketches or sample photos available ?
> and why the short lead time ?


I'm from the USA. i don't know how to describe it. it's be sorta drawing with a marker that has a special fluid in it so I guess yeah drawing


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Id' be leary of anything in y our price range. I have a Probotix CNC that was about $3450 new a few years ago. Just sayin. It uses a Bosch 1619 router.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I think what you'll get in that price range would be considered a toy. It'll be flexible, not rigid, very slow and frustrating to use.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

ok, although I am not a CNC guy, I have used computerized pen plotters before that used special pens and markers as the white paper was rolled through the machine.
the same concept with the CNC that you are looking for. instead of a router motor or spindle you would have a pen holder to draw graphics on paper, wood, or other substrates. Correct ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @Need_Not .

Beware of making hasty decisions on CNC gear.


----------



## shawnrmartin75102 (Aug 29, 2021)

Need_Not said:


> I'm from the USA. i don't know how to describe it. it's be sorta drawing with a marker that has a special fluid in it so I guess yeah drawing


Look for a used vinyl cutter. I bought one for $100.00 which can take a 30 inch wide roll of paper. I bought a pen for it, and use for drawing blueprints.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nobody has asked, how large is the project you want to do? The cheap units don't have a very big working area. What you would need to draw would be a spring-loaded pen that would fit the collet on the spindle or make a mount just for the pen. 
There are ready-made pen attachments available, that might work, like this one: SHOP | Next Wave CNC


----------



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

have you thought about using a Cricut or Silhouette Cameo Cutting Machine? They have an option where you can use pens and there are many adapters available online and on Etsy. You can buy the machines on Facebook marketplace locally for fairly cheap or you can go to michaels, Joann fabrics, target or Walmart and buy them new



Need_Not said:


> I'm from the USA. i don't know how to describe it. it's be sorta drawing with a marker that has a special fluid in it so I guess yeah drawing


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If you want drawing the plotter might be the ticket . Don't know if there surplus items any more could be cheap.


----------

